
Exploring Perl 6 through its Modules (video from YAPC::Asia 2012) - draegtun
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aDba4yaNymI
======
draegtun
Jonathan Worthington's slides: <http://jnthn.net/papers/2012-yapcasia-
modules.pdf>

Modules referenced in Jonathan's talk:

* <https://github.com/moritz/json/>

* <https://github.com/jnthn/grammar-debugger/>

* <https://github.com/jnthn/zavolaj/>

* <https://github.com/jnthn/rakudo-debugger>

